# Nice little group of oilers



## JO BO (May 10, 2022)

Believed to be mostly bicycle oilers of which most are very early dated. I don’t know a lot about them history wise. 

One cotter key tin ( very nice art work)

Shipping will be included.  Postal money order or cashiers check please. Thanks


----------



## manuelvilla (May 10, 2022)

50


----------



## JO BO (May 10, 2022)

Thanks for the interest but ND


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (May 10, 2022)

80


----------



## TheChase1 (May 10, 2022)

200


----------



## JO BO (May 11, 2022)

Elpajaro85 said:


> 80



Thanks for your interest but ND


----------



## JO BO (May 11, 2022)

TheChase1 said:


> 200



Thank you so much for a nice offer you are just a hop/skip and jump from getting them


----------

